# Need suggestion!!! ASAP!!



## justme101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hiii guys..
so i have been thinking of replacing my old cabinet because the cable management is NIL after i purchased a CX430 V2 power supply. I was surfing around and i found this...

Antec Cabinet X1

It's on sale.....it looks good, no..great  .... Holds graphics cards upto 11 inches!!

So, my only queries are..

1. Will it be good enough if i use ATX mobo's in the future and also SLI/Crossfire graphics cards. (2 cards max)
2. Is the cable management good in this cabinet?
3. Any other suggestions in similar budget?
4. And, will there be enough space for adding additional coolers for CPU or GPU?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 20, 2013)

What is your budget.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What is your budget.



Rs.2500/-


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 20, 2013)

justme101 said:


> Rs.2500/-



NZXT Gamma is a better cabinet in terms of cable management an d cooling IMO. Also get a few 120 mm fans.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> NZXT Gamma is a better cabinet in terms of cable management an d cooling IMO. Also get a few 120 mm fans.



But it sure doesn't look this good!!


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 for gamma ~ 2.2k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 20, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> +1 for gamma ~ 2.2k



Where, locally?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 20, 2013)

Antec X1 dosnt have any cable management options. There are no cut outs to route cables,so basically if you buy the Antec you will remain where you are right now 

Get the Gamma or Beta Evo from NZXT or for good looks and the works get the CM K380.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Antec X1 dosnt have any cable management options. There are no cut outs to route cables,so basically if you buy the Antec you will remain where you are right now
> 
> Get the Gamma or Beta Evo from NZXT or for good looks and the works get the CM K380.


*
What about Cooler Master K281??* or *BitFenix Merc Alpha*


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 20, 2013)

Gamma is the best performer at the 2.5K price point IMO. i use it. 

and its ~2.5K. if its selling at 2.2K, shut up and give the seller your money  


jk'in 
but gamma's a baddass cabinet. +1 from me


----------



## justme101 (Aug 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Gamma is the best performer at the 2.5K price point IMO. i use it.
> 
> and its ~2.5K. if its selling at 2.2K, shut up and give the seller your money
> 
> ...



 gotcha!! but i can't find it anywhere for 2.2K. The lowest i could find was this:

NZXT Gamma

should i buy from primeabgb?? are they reliable?? and just give me final thoughts about CM K281 please!!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 20, 2013)

PrimeABGB is reliable, but i havent had bought from them. other members have. 

and 2.5K is the standard price. go for it. 

btw, you are from Kol. why not give MD Comp a try?? go and talk to Palash. he may be able to give you a sweeter deal


----------



## justme101 (Aug 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> PrimeABGB is reliable, but i havent had bought from them. other members have.
> 
> and 2.5K is the standard price. go for it.
> 
> btw, you are from Kol. why not give MD Comp a try?? go and talk to Palash. he may be able to give you a sweeter deal



I talked to saswata da, he said 2599/- is the final price and only 1 pc is readily available in stock. 

Ok any cabinet i get, i was also hoping to modify it with some LED lights. I found NZXT led lights in various colours on MD computers website. How do they work. Any tutorials/videos on how to fit them in the cabby? Haven't done anything like that earlier so i have nil idea


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 20, 2013)

look up some DIY on the net on decorating cabby with cheap LED. you only need some resistors and LEDs. go to Chandni and buy them and leave the NZXT LEDs.

its dirt cheap, and NZXT LEDs will be costly. you can use the PSU for power source.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Where, locally?



YUP locally
Both primeabgb & itwarwes sells it for 2.2k(in their shops, not online)


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 20, 2013)

justme101 said:


> *
> What about Cooler Master K281??* or *BitFenix Merc Alpha*



For outright cooling and cable management nothing beats the NZXT Beta Evo and the Gamma.Bitfenix is cool to literally but is a dust magnet as it dosnt come with filters! Atleast the gamma and beta come with dustfilters in the front and bottom. Thats a huge plus I would say.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 21, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> For outright cooling and cable management nothing beats the NZXT Beta Evo and the Gamma.Bitfenix is cool to literally but is a dust magnet as it dosnt come with filters! Atleast the gamma and beta come with dustfilters in the front and bottom. Thats a huge plus I would say.



OK then! I just need your views on CM Elite 430 (i decided to increase my budget to 3500/- INR) or any other better cabinets in the increased budget? I'll be buying it possibly today or by saturday. So, please suggest quickly.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 21, 2013)

Do not purchase cabinets from online. Cause you can add atleast rs.500 to the cost to shipping + there may be some damages during transport.

Better to buy locally.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 21, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Do not purchase cabinets from online. Cause you can add atleast rs.500 to the cost to shipping + there may be some damages during transport.
> 
> Better to buy locally.



I never said i would buy online. I will be buying it from the local market. I just need the final views on my last query.


----------



## Garv1386 (Aug 21, 2013)

U can also try Antec GX 700 - 3780 bought 2 days back from Nehru Palace


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 21, 2013)

Avoid CM 430 or any ELITE series from CM as they dont have cable management.
Have a look corsair carbide 200R/300R


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2013)

justme101 said:


> OK then! I just need your views on CM Elite 430 (i decided to increase my budget to 3500/- INR) or any other better cabinets in the increased budget? I'll be buying it possibly today or by saturday. So, please suggest quickly.



explore Corsair/NZXT cabbies in that range.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Avoid CM 430 or any ELITE series from CM as they dont have cable management.
> Have a look corsair carbide 200R/300R




The carbide 200R looks sleek. Has good reviews, but i just want a transparent side panel so that the interior looks good after modding with LED fans or strips. Even if it doesn't have a transparent side panel, i would prefer having a front LED fan :\ .



anirbandd said:


> explore Corsair/NZXT cabbies in that range.



I suppose i'll have to go with GAMMA, in my budget and requirements.

Ok, can you tell me where can i buy stickers( like the ones ASUS ROG gives away with it's motherboards and similar cool ones for games) because i want to decorate the side of my case with them? (As i am not getting a transparent side panel  )


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 22, 2013)

You can make a side panel with acrylic


----------



## justme101 (Aug 22, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> You can make a side panel with acrylic



I saw some videos on how to..  and i 'll surely be mistaken for a carpenter by my parents if use so many power tools  > Please post some links to simple tutorials or demos. And what about the stickers which i asked about ?

Will i be able to cut out a simple pattern using just a rotary cutter?

*EDIT:* Forget about the modding!!...I'm just going off topic here. I have zeroed in on Corsair 200R or GAMMA. Will do the final decision on spot . Final words of wisdom anyone??


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2013)

Carbide 200R has a bottom fan mount. apart from that everything seems the same to Gamma. i dont know about its build quality, but Gamma has a very good build. 

if the bottom fan mount is the deal clincher for you, go for it. else, gamma. 

btw, the more fans you mount, more the problem of dust build up, not to mention the noise


----------



## justme101 (Aug 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Carbide 200R has a bottom fan mount. apart from that everything seems the same to Gamma. i dont know about its build quality, but Gamma has a very good build.
> 
> if the bottom fan mount is the deal clincher for you, go for it. else, gamma.
> 
> btw, the more fans you mount, more the problem of dust build up, not to mention the noise



Bhai...Gamma has an option for bottom mounted PSU as well..


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2013)

^no.

check my signature. it has my personal review for Gamma with plenty of Pics.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Arreeyy
@ justme101
anirbandd told that gamma doesnt have bottom FAN mounting, not about PSU.
In gamma PSU is bottom mounted only there is no FAN mounting on bottom.
Gamma has
1xfront
2xside
2xtop
1xrear fan(included)


----------



## justme101 (Aug 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Arreeyy
> @ justme101
> anirbandd told that gamma doesnt have bottom FAN mounting, not about PSU.
> In gamma PSU is bottom mounted only there is no FAN mounting on bottom.
> ...



Oh! lol  anyways...went to MD comp for GAMMA...out of stock  will re-stock in 10 days. Any other place in Kolkata where i can get the case?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 26, 2013)

^^Check vedant computers


----------



## vickybat (Aug 26, 2013)

My vote also goes to NZXT Gamma.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^Check vedant computers



Bhai..just called them and here's the conversation:

_Me: "Hello..is this Vedant Computers?"

Respondent: "yes.."

Me: "Bhaiya...aap kya NZXT ka Gamma cabinet rakhte hain?"

Respondent: "Aap kaun bol rahe hain..?"

Me: "mai to chetan bol raha hun..but aap jaante hain kya mujhe ?" 

Respondent: "pata nahi bhaiya..check karna padega.."

Me: "Aapko pata hi nahi ki aap rakhte hain ya nahi?"

Respondent: "nahi.."  

Me: "achaa kya cost hoga approx?"

Respondent: "pata nahi..dekhna padega"  

*he cuts the call*_


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 26, 2013)

justme101 said:


> Bhai..just called them and here's the conversation:
> 
> _Me: "Hello..is this Vedant Computers?"
> 
> ...



great Deal


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah Vedant's customer service over the phone is exactly that!!! True. Get NZXT Beta Evo ,equally good as a Gamma or better for Rs 2600.

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/NZXT-Beta-EVO-Case-Review/830/7


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2013)

justme101 said:


> Bhai..just called them and here's the conversation:
> 
> _Me: "Hello..is this Vedant Computers?"
> 
> ...


----------



## justme101 (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Yeah Vedant's customer service over the phone is exactly that!!! True. Get NZXT Beta Evo ,equally good as a Gamma or better for Rs 2600.
> 
> NZXT Beta EVO Case Review | Hardware Secrets



Ok!! so any other place in Kolkata to buy GAMMA or BETA EVO?? or online?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

No. Because MD Computers are the sole resellers.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can pay extra shipping then PrimeABGB sells it... or theitdepot.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 28, 2013)

OK guys guys guys!!!! BIG UPDATE 

So, i cleared my CS Inter examinations (finally) and i can get a cabby upto 5K!!  So, i have been checking out cabinets in this range and i checked that:

1. *NZXT Tempest Elite 410* was one of the coolest in this range but MD computers confirmed that they are currently not being supplied *bump*

2. *NZXT Guardian 921* & *NZXT LEXA S* are both available at a price of Rs. 5,200/- + 5%. Overshoots the budget a bit but i can manage.

NZXT Guardian 921
NZXT LEXA S

3. *Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat* is available for Rs. 4,600 + 5%. 

Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat


Now suggest me quickly or the RUPEE will do a '69' to the DOLLAR and i'll be the one getting scr***d!!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2013)

^


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2013)

You can also try CM 690II basic.


----------



## justme101 (Aug 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can also try CM 690II basic.



You just added to the dilemma. 

OK...Just tell me which of my choices has better cable management. I'll take care about the rest of the specs.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2013)

What about Corsair Carbide 400R? I think it is within 5K.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 29, 2013)

Its over 5.5K these days^^....God know when they will arrest the fiscal deficit and the ever falling rupee......


----------



## justme101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> What about Corsair Carbide 400R? I think it is within 5K.



Yup! over 5.5K ...anyways i settled on Lexa S..getting it today!


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 29, 2013)

lexa s pretty older now


----------



## justme101 (Aug 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> lexa s pretty older now



Well GAMMA wasn't any newer!! But it'll be new for me..


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

so you are going for the Gamma??


----------



## justme101 (Aug 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> so you are going for the Gamma??



No bhai!! Went with LEXA S..Gamma wasn't going to be available for another 15 days..and i don't trust rupee against dollar  . And on top of that MD Computers is the shop of a close friend..  got LEXA S for Rs. 5000/- + 5% 

See you in the latest purchase section soon!!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats man 

:cheers:


----------



## justme101 (Aug 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Congrats man
> 
> :cheers:



BTW just saw your photography link in your signature. Nice job!!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

justme101 said:


> BTW just saw your photography link in your signature. Nice job!!



ah well.. 

Thanks a lot buddy.


----------

